# [desktop] xgl (open)

## restiz

Hola a todos, vereis, hace poco (hace 5 min xD) vi unos videos de xgl, mi pregunta es, ¿se puede poner este desktop en gentoo?, hay algun fichero de portage?, gracias a todos.

----------

## t4d3o

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-386012.html

Yo ya lo tengo puesto, pero se me queda todo el sistema colgado. Asi que de momento tendre que esperar.

----------

## ackward

 :Surprised: 

Es la noticia del dia, slashdot, barrapunto... asi que he revisado que hace falta en gentoo y creo que esperare una semana. Ya uso xorg 7.0 pero faltan parches en el cvs de mesa y alguna cosa mas en el del xorg, los subira despues de la conferencia que iba a dar DavidR en xorg pero hasta mañana no estaran, ademas todavia no hay ebuilds medianamente semioficiales. Por ejemplo compiz ni siquiera esta disponible.

Asi que a esperar tocan, ira rapido, visto lo que se promete. Con suerte el finde se curran y debugean los ebuilds y para el lunes hay algo medianamente facil de instalar.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *ackward wrote:*   

> Asi que a esperar tocan, ira rapido, visto lo que se promete. Con suerte el finde se curran y debugean los ebuilds y para el lunes hay algo medianamente facil de instalar.

 

El desarrollador de xgl no es de muchas palabras, (por IRC al menos), pero te aseguro que tendrás que esperar más, mucho más, para ver algo decente en portage...

----------

## ackward

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El desarrollador de xgl no es de muchas palabras, (por IRC al menos), pero te aseguro que tendrás que esperar más, mucho más, para ver algo decente en portage...

 

1) Subir parches actuales a cvs xorg y mesa

2) Actualizar/Debugear ebuilds xorg-cvs y mesa-cvs (en /usr/local/portage y creados por particulares)

3) ????

4) Profit

No queria decir que ver algo decente en portage iba a ser rapido, de hecho no considero decente el soporte actual de xorg 7.0 y esta ya oficialmente en portage (hay que añadir tropecientas entradas en package.unmask).

Por ejemplo yo uso e17, cada semana lo actualizo lo que significa tirar de ebuilds de cvs y aunque el sistema es usable a veces hay cosas que no, pero es suficientemente facil para que cualquiera pueda instalarlo. Con Xgl parecido, no creo que tarde mucho en aparecer un sistema que lo instale (siempre y cuando sea usable, si el codigo no sirve la gente no se molestara), que acabe llegando a la version "mainstream" dentro de mucho, si pero no creo que tardemos mucho en poder disfrutarlo si no te importa vivir en algunos limites.  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *ackward wrote:*   

> que acabe llegando a la version "mainstream" dentro de mucho, si pero no creo que tardemos mucho en poder disfrutarlo si no te importa vivir en algunos limites.

 

Exacto, completamente de acuerdo.

----------

## kalcetoh

Hay una bonita página en el wiki sobre Xgl.

No parece tan dificil instalarlo. Yo por lo menos me esperaré a que Xorg 7.0 pase a ser estable.

Aunque no estaría mal para impresionar a algún colega o aunque sea a mis hermanos.Last edited by kalcetoh on Sun Feb 19, 2006 2:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ackward

hehe dije para el lunes?   :Very Happy: 

En fin, ya estoy en ello, a ver que tal va.

----------

## psm1984

Instalarlo es facil   :Very Happy: . Tiene unos pocos fallos y va un poco lento. Se supone que hace falta una extensión que en principio aparece con la i810, pero glxcompmgr no la encuentra, así que no pude cargar los efectos. Saludos.

----------

## ackward

Bueno, despues de actualizar el xorg al 7.0 y siguiendo mas o menos el howto y los overlays de hanoo pues tengo instalado ya el xgl y escribiendo esto con el cargado. Diferencias? que va mas lento y mayor consumo de cpu.

Graficamente, no veo nada especial todavia, no esty usando el compiz sino que sigo con el e17 asi que tampoco voy disfrutando de transparencias reales.

No encuentro el gnome-window-decorator (aunque no tengo cargado ni gnome ni kde), pero ya vere como aparece. En cualquier caso todavia esta verde, imagino que necesitaran meter el codigo de gestion de efectos en los vw mas tradicionales oel compiz mas currado, a ver cuando veo el plugin del expose.

----------

## psm1984

 *ackward wrote:*   

> Graficamente, no veo nada especial todavia

 

¿Has instalado el glxcompmgr?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ackward

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Has instalado el glxcompmgr?  

 

Pues no, no lo habia instalado. Al final lo he metido con los overlays no de hanno sino de pikatxu. 

Y si, promete, en primer lugar si en e17 pongo un fondo estatico deja de notarse carga y va mas rapido y fluido. Los efectos del glxcompmgr tambien son fluidos. Y de poner pegas, solo una y es que si activo el Xgl coge el teclado en ingles y pasa del castellano.

----------

## psm1984

 *ackward wrote:*   

> Los efectos del glxcompmgr tambien son fluidos.

 

Pues nada, a ver si nos pones algunas capturillas  :Very Happy: . Por cierto ¿qué gráfica tienes?

----------

## ackward

 *Quote:*   

> ues nada, a ver si nos pones algunas capturillas . Por cierto ¿qué gráfica tienes?

 

Athlon 64 3200, Asus K8V, 1 Gb Ram, NVIDIA GT6600, E17 (fondo dinamico, va de color a b/n)

Efectos arrancados con:

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib DISPLAY=:0 glxcompmgr shadow wobbly
```

http://www.fatuo.org/ackward_desktop.png

Todavia no tengo pillado el truco al xbindkeys asi que he tenido que hacer translucidos los dos terminales a manija, creo que el e17 me captura las teclas y el raton y no me permite hacer lo mismo que el video, pulsar una ventana y hacerla mas transparente.

El wobbly hace el efecto gelatina, es fluido es decir no se a trompicones, la imagen se ve partida porque es una instantanea en cualqueir caso no me gusta mucho el efecto. Lo del centro es una ventanita del e17 que indica posicion de la ventana, tambien se distorsiona. Hay dos terminales translucidos, se ve a traves de ellos.

He probado el compiz como wm, y alli hay mas efectos, el cubo, el zoom, pero no tengo el gnome-window-decorator (no uso gnome) asi que las ventanas salen peladas y es casi una prueba de concepto.  :Smile: 

----------

## kalcetoh

Aquí tenemos otro vídeo que muestra bastantes cosas sobre Xgl.

----------

## restiz

desde luego, xgl es algo impresionante... esperemos que este dentro de poco de manera oficial en el portage

----------

## aj2r

¿Habéis probado este overlay http://www.hboeck.de/item/266?

----------

## ackward

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> ¿Habéis probado este overlay http://www.hboeck.de/item/266?

 

Claro es el inicial, el de hanoo: http://dev.gentoo.org/~hanno/

Funciona,o funcionaba. Ahora con tanto parche en mesa cvs y xgl no es facil estar a la ultima.

----------

## x_MiTH_x

Pues yo he instalado Xgl del último overlay que tiene con xorg 7.0-r1.

Voy siguiendo los pasos que me indican pero al intentar lanzar el Xgl me da un error:

```

mith@rivendel ~ $ Xgl :2

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/rivendel:2

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)

  Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  1 (X_GLXRender)

  Serial number of failed request:  90

  Current serial number in output stream:  91

```

No se si es problema de los drivers de nvidia o algún otro asunto.

EDITO: Parece que bajando a una versión algo más antigua de los NVIDIA y recompilando GLX el asunto me tira bien. Me toca averiguar como leche smeter el gnome-window-decorator y los efectos en el display dónde hago las pruebas. Ando algo perdido con este asunto pero parece que voy por el buen camino y que la cosa no es tan dificil como parecia a simple vista.

----------

## ackward

 *x_MiTH_x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDITO: Parece que bajando a una versión algo más antigua de los NVIDIA y recompilando GLX el asunto me tira bien. Me toca averiguar como leche smeter el gnome-window-decorator y los efectos en el display dónde hago las pruebas. Ando algo perdido con este asunto pero parece que voy por el buen camino y que la cosa no es tan dificil como parecia a simple vista.

 

Para tener el gnome-window-decorator necesitas tener instalado gnome, creo que lo minimo era tener gnome-light y recompilar el compiz. Realmente por ahora necesitas tener un desktop con gnome para sacar todo el partido por ahora. A fin de cuentas ese decorator solo es para las ventanas de gnome. El glxcompmgr hace los mismos efectos que el compiz pero sin ser un gestor de ventanas con lo que puedes utilizarlo dentro de otro gestor como el e17, fluxbox,etc...  lo mismo no porque no tiene tanta potencia o integracion con el wm, pero ciertas cosas si funcionan.

----------

## x_MiTH_x

Yo tengo GNOME y ya he logrado hacerlo funcionar al completo. Es más, ahora mismo lo tengo funcionando sin problemas.

Puedo ejecutar todos los efectos que salen en el video de Novell, solo falta el que hace que las ventanas tengan un pequeño efecto de "pegamento" en sus bordes.

Solo hay que seguir el tutorial que viene y usar los overlays y aplicar un pequeño parche para el efecto de ventanas transparentes.

¿Alguien sabe de algún programa que me capture en video el escritorio para poder dar envidia a algún colega? He probado el xvidcap pero no me entero muy bien de como funciona.

----------

## kropotkin

 *x_MiTH_x wrote:*   

> Yo tengo GNOME y ya he logrado hacerlo funcionar al completo. Es más, ahora mismo lo tengo funcionando sin problemas.
> 
> Puedo ejecutar todos los efectos que salen en el video de Novell, solo falta el que hace que las ventanas tengan un pequeño efecto de "pegamento" en sus bordes.
> 
> Solo hay que seguir el tutorial que viene y usar los overlays y aplicar un pequeño parche para el efecto de ventanas transparentes.
> ...

 

podrias hacer un tutorial de como lo isiste   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## x_MiTH_x

Buff, si lo supiera exactamente y fuera fiable hacía el tutorial en castellano. Pero me dá que la mitad del hacerlo funcionar se debe a la suerte y a la recompilación de dosmil cosillas.

Eso sí, de momento la cosa sigue tirando. Arranco las X siempre con Xgl y luego lanzo un pequeño script que me activa los efectos y carga el gestor de ventanas decoradas para gnome. También me pone el teclado en castellano porque Xgl se salta a la torera la configuración de teclado.

----------

## aj2r

¿Qué tarjeta de video tienes? Yo también lo he hecho funcionar pero no consigo que use el DRI, tengo las X con el driver propietario de ATI. Con el xserver tradicional si hago un glxinfo me dice que el DRI está activo, sin embargo al usar el xglserver glxinfo me dice que no   :Crying or Very sad:  En el log de las X lo pone como activado ¿alguna idea?

----------

## x_MiTH_x

Ando con una Nvidia Gforce4 Ti4200 de 128MB.

Ahora que miro a mi también me da como inactivo el dri y sin embargo con el gestor normal de las X si que ma da activo.

Si hago un glxgear tengo estos resultados más o menos:

20068 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4006.136 FPS

20836 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4155.090 FPS

20260 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4051.999 FPS

20605 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4116.590 FPS

19454 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3876.405 FPS

La verdad es que para las cosas normales que estoy haciendo los efectos se notan fluidos y no hay mucha carga de procesador.

----------

## aj2r

Ami también glxgears me da buen resultado y todo va fluido, pero tuxracer por ejemplo va de pena

----------

## tiamat

Yo tambien tengo una nvidia y tampoco tengo activado el dri con glxserver y si con el gestor normal, eso si el tuxracer me funciona muy bien aunque no lo puedo poner a pantalla completa.

 *x_MiTH_x wrote:*   

> Eso sí, de momento la cosa sigue tirando. Arranco las X siempre con Xgl y luego lanzo un pequeño script que me activa los efectos y carga el gestor de ventanas decoradas para gnome. También me pone el teclado en castellano porque Xgl se salta a la torera la configuración de teclado.

 

Podrias poner el script, a mi por lo menos me seria muy util sobre todo para poner el teclado en espaniol.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Pues los de KDE iros olvidando de XGL por el momento, aquí teneis la explicación y noticias frescas, muy interesantes:

http://blog.cardoe.com/archives/2006/02/16/xgl/

----------

## kalcetoh

 *kalceto wrote:*   

> Yo por lo menos me esperaré a que Xorg 7.0 pase a ser estable.

 

Mentira y gorda, no podía aguantar más para meter Xgl y ahora que he terminado los exámenes y tengo tiempo libre me he decidido a instalar Xorg 7.0 para poder meterle Xgl. Dicho y hecho.

Tengo una radeon 9200 y con Xorg 7.0 todo va bastante bien, Comosite va de lujo, pero siempre que actives la opción

```
Option      "AccelMethod" "exa"
```

dentro de la sección del driver de radeon en xorg.conf.

Luego metí Xgl y compiz siguiendo las instrucciones del wiki y al compilar me daba problemas que al final pude arreglar cambiando unas cosas en los Makefile. Tambíen me funciona bien, pero con algunos problemillas, a veces se ven parpadeos, no lo puedo iniciar si existe un servidor que no sea Xgl y XVideo no funciona, pero es bonito. Lo que no he visto es la opción de cambiar la transparencia de una ventana haciendo click secundario en la barra de título.

De todas formas con Composite de momento me sobra y sabiendo que en Gnome 2.14 Metacity incluirá su propio composite manager, de momento parece una solución bastante aceptable.

----------

## Niltsiar

 *kalcetoh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo que no he visto es la opción de cambiar la transparencia de una ventana haciendo click secundario en la barra de título.
> 
> 

 

En el wiki lo pone, que compiz no incorpora la funcionalidad de cambiar la opacidad de una ventana, aunque también te dan varias formas de solucionarlo, entre ellas aplicar un parche a compiz modificanco el ebuild, que es la que yo he hecho y funciona de lujo. No aparece la opcion en la barra de titulo pero se controla con Alt+wheel, lo digo de memoria y puedo equivocarme en esto, pero en el wiki tambien lo indican, asi como todas las combinaciones de teclas para los distintos efectos. También indican que estas combinaciones se pueden modificar con gconf-editor.

La direccion del wiki para quien no la encuentre: HOWTO_XGL

----------

## aj2r

¿Alguien sabe cómo hacer para mostrar escritorios también en las caras superior e inferior del cubo?

----------

## x_MiTH_x

En esta página esta el truquillo para arrancar Xgl con gdm en vez de el gestor predeterminado de X.

También esta el asunto del configurar el teclado y demás.

Yo por mi parte tengo configurado el arranque de Xgl con las gdm y luego lanzo este script:

```
#!/bin/bash

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade switcher minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place opacity &

gnome-window-decorator &

setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout es

```

No uso el plugin que toma la configuración de gconf pero vamos, si quieres usarlo solo hay que añadirlo en el lanzamiento de compiz.

----------

## Charletes

Tan sólo decir que yo sí he hecho andar kde, cambiando simplemente el arranque de "gnome-session" por "kdesktop" en el script startxgl que podéis encontrar en el wiki. Eso sí, con gnome-window decorator y tal. Funcionaba todo igual que en gnome. Lo digo por si alguien lo quiere probar, que funciona.

----------

## tiamat

Gracias x_MiTH_x por el script, por fin tengo el teclado en español   :Very Happy: 

----------

## x_MiTH_x

Tengo un problemilla que supongo se debe a Xgl con algunos emuladores como ScummVM o Xmame. Resulta que los juegos se ven con fondo transparente y la imagen también transparente.

¿Alguien más tiene el mismo problema o sabe como arreglarlo?

----------

## enito

Estimado, tengo un problema...siguiendo la guia de wiki voy en la parte de emerge xgl...

y se me cae al compilar..

SE_MGL_NAMESPACE -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I../../../../include -I../../../../include -I../../../../Xext -I../../../../composite -I../../../../damageext -I../../../../xfixes -I../../../../Xi -I../../../../mi -I../../../../miext/shadow -I../../../../miext/damage -I../../../../render -I../../../../randr -I../../../../fb -march=k8 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -D_XSERVER64 -MT slang_assemble.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/slang_assemble.Tpo -c slang_assemble.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/slang_assemble.o

In file included from slang_compile.h:28,

                 from slang_assemble.h:28,

                 from slang_assemble_assignment.h:28,

                 from slang_assemble_assignment.c:33:

slang_compile_variable.h:28:26: slang_export.h: No such file or directory

In file included from slang_compile.h:28,

                 from slang_assemble.h:28,

                 from slang_assemble_assignment.h:28,

                 from slang_assemble_assignment.c:33:

slang_compile_variable.h:130: error: syntax error before "slang_export_data_quant"

slang_compile_variable.h:130: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

slang_compile_variable.h:132: error: syntax error before '}' token

slang_compile_variable.h:132: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

slang_compile_variable.h:136: error: syntax error before "slang_active_uniform"

slang_compile_variable.h:136: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

slang_compile_variable.h:138: error: syntax error before '}' token

slang_compile_variable.h:138: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

slang_compile_variable.h:140: error: syntax error before '*' token

slang_compile_variable.h:141: error: syntax error before '*' token

slang_compile_variable.h:142: error: syntax error before '*' token

slang_compile_variable.h:145: error: syntax error before '*' token

slang_compile_variable.h:147: error: syntax error before '*' token

In file included from slang_assemble.h:28,

                 from slang_assemble_assignment.h:28,

                 from slang_assemble_assignment.c:33:

slang_compile.h:64: error: syntax error before "slang_export_data_table"

slang_compile.h:64: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

slang_compile.h:65: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

slang_compile.h:66: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

slang_compile.h:68: error: syntax error before '*' token

slang_compile.h:69: error: syntax error before '*' token

slang_compile.h:71: error: syntax error before '*' token

slang_compile.h:85: error: syntax error before "slang_translation_unit"

make[4]: *** [slang_assemble_assignment.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from slang_compile.h:28,

                 from slang_assemble.h:28,

                 from slang_assemble.c:33:

slang_compile_variable.h:28:26: slang_export.h: No such file or directory

In file included from slang_compile.h:28,

                 from slang_assemble.h:28,

                 from slang_assemble.c:33:

slang_compile_variable.h:130: error: syntax error before "slang_export_data_quant"

slang_compile_variable.h:130: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

slang_compile_variable.h:132: error: syntax error before '}' token

slang_compile_variable.h:132: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

slang_compile_variable.h:136: error: syntax error before "slang_active_uniform"

slang_compile_variable.h:136: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

slang_compile_variable.h:138: error: syntax error before '}' token

slang_compile_variable.h:138: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

slang_compile_variable.h:140: error: syntax error before '*' token

slang_compile_variable.h:141: error: syntax error before '*' token

slang_compile_variable.h:142: error: syntax error before '*' token

slang_compile_variable.h:145: error: syntax error before '*' token

slang_compile_variable.h:147: error: syntax error before '*' token

In file included from slang_assemble.h:28,

                 from slang_assemble.c:33:

slang_compile.h:64: error: syntax error before "slang_export_data_table"

slang_compile.h:64: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

slang_compile.h:65: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

slang_compile.h:66: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

slang_compile.h:68: error: syntax error before '*' token

slang_compile.h:69: error: syntax error before '*' token

slang_compile.h:71: error: syntax error before '*' token

slang_compile.h:85: error: syntax error before "slang_translation_unit"

make[4]: *** [slang_assemble.lo] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-20060216/work/xgl-xorg/GL/mesa/shader/slang'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-20060216/work/xgl-xorg/GL/mesa/shader'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-20060216/work/xgl-xorg/GL/mesa'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-20060216/work/xgl-xorg/GL'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xgl-20060216 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

que podria ser?

Gracias

----------

## pacho2

Parece que tanto SuSE como ubuntu están trabajando para incluirlo en próximas versiones http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/distros/novell-desktop-10-beta-con-xgl.html

Este demo se ve muy bien  :Wink: 

http://www.freedesktop.org/~davidr/xgl-demo1.xvid.avi

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## aj2r

Por si a alguien le interesa, creo que lo de que con Xgl el glxinfo diga que el direct rendering está deshabilitado es porque así es como trabaja Xgl, es decir, sobre las X con direct rendering se ejecuta el Xgl-server que utiliza renderizado por software para conseguir  lo que el X-server tradicional intenta con XDamage, o sea, transparencias sombras y demás.

----------

## kalcetoh

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Por si a alguien le interesa, creo que lo de que con Xgl el glxinfo diga que el direct rendering está deshabilitado es porque así es como trabaja Xgl, es decir, sobre las X con direct rendering se ejecuta el Xgl-server que utiliza renderizado por software para conseguir  lo que el X-server tradicional intenta con XDamage, o sea, transparencias sombras y demás.

 

No sé si tendrá que ver pero ahora con Xorg 7.0 (sin Xgl) me dice lo mismo, que no hay "direct rendering", aunque juraría que antes no me pasaba y que jugaba a juegos con xcompmgr activado. El Composite sigue yendo bien por lo que en realidad si que hay "direct rendering".

Puede que sea por alguna actualización a una versión alpha que requiere Xgl como Mesa.

----------

## aj2r

Desde ahora voy a usar Xgl normalmente gracias a que hace un tiempecillo encontré la solución para que no se bloquease de forma aleatoria de vez en cuando con mi ati x600  :Very Happy:  Mi único problema (tampoco es que lo sea mucho) es que Xgl tarda más en lanzar gdm que el servidor X tradicional, al igual que cualquier aplicación que haga uso de opengl (tanto programitas hechos por mi como tuxracer, glxgears, ...) ¿Alguien sabe a que se puede deber y cómo solucionarlo?

----------

